# truly amazing



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Many of you have probabaly seen this, but i thought this was absolutly spactacular so im posting it anyways.
enjoy


----------



## HorseyyGal (Jun 20, 2011)

Left me speechless! Just beautiful :')


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Amazing!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I also want to add that he has some amazing balance! First if I tried that with my horses I couldn't run up them and ride two at the same time.My horse would be ticked off if I did a run and jump and if I tried standing on her I would fall off!...I can't get enough of this.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!! Amazing! Great video!


----------



## Hasufel (Jun 9, 2011)

Awesome!!! I love how they took the video on a beach.


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

Pure awesomeness! Love Martin!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It's called "Roman riding". Very hard to do and Pignon has gotten hurt doing this in the past. He is a very interesting person to read about and has some great videos on YOutube.


----------



## heidifinland (Dec 17, 2011)

Beautiful horse and unbelievable!


----------



## PonyGuru (Aug 7, 2011)

this was on TV once in NZ


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

This man. I want to be him.


----------



## Cheryl2 (Dec 21, 2011)

WOW! Amazing video. So beautiful to watch such a relationship between a human and a horse (s).


----------

